# 'Tourists have stopped coming to Israel'



## Penelope (May 15, 2015)

*'Tourists have stopped coming to Israel' *

*Despite hopes for a recovery in incoming tourism after Gaza war, the crisis is only getting worse with a 28% drop in tourists' hotel stays in the first quarter of 2015. According to estimates, the industry has already lost hundreds of millions of dollars. *

Danny Sadeh

Published: 

05.13.15, 11

"It's not just Protective Edge. The entire Middle East appears to be on fire. Maps of the region seen abroad present Israel as a small island surrounded by Lebanon and what is happening with Syria, Hamas, Yemen, the Islamic state. It's not easy."

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4656382,00.html







Blame it on Lebanon and what is happening with Syria, Hamas, Yemen, the Islamic state. It's not easy."

Well Israel loves to blame everyone else. Take away the Christian Evans and  all you will have is the Gay parade , Israel is a not a place vacationers want to go, its not really the "holy land" and never was.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 15, 2015)

Yeah going on a vacation and having some Muzzies lobbing rockets at you isn't too enticing


----------



## Delta4Embassy (May 15, 2015)

Easy fix:

"Vacation in Israel this Summer, our beaches are the prettiest in the mifddle east."
















Google 'Israeli girls' for more


----------



## Roudy (May 15, 2015)

Meaningless drivel of course. 2015 isn't over yet, and summer is just beginning, which is peak tourist season for Israel.


----------



## Penelope (May 15, 2015)

Yes the gay parade is in summer right.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Yes the gay parade is in summer right.



Now THAT would be the time to start lobbing rockets


----------



## Penelope (May 15, 2015)

Their rockets barely make it out of Gaza.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Their rockets barely make it out of Gaza.



I really should ignore your anti Semite stupid ass


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the gay parade is in summer right.
> ...


^ Religious extremism peeking through


----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2015)

If they could just do what ISIS is doing with Christians and shoot all of the Muzzies.....The tourism would return.


----------



## Penelope (May 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Their rockets barely make it out of Gaza.
> ...



Its the truth.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Their rockets barely make it out of Gaza.


Yeah....but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You lie so much it's nearly comical if it were not so sad.


----------



## Penelope (May 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Really name one?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The rockets barely make it out of Gaza...now shush, liar


----------



## Phoenall (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Their rockets barely make it out of Gaza.






 Which is why you blame Israel for all the deaths caused by qassams hitting Palestinian women and children.  Now what is it qassams of IDF shells ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 Then prove it as I have shown the damage to Israeli homes from these rockets


----------



## Roudy (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Their rockets barely make it out of Gaza.



Awwww poor savages, they really want to kill those Jooos, but they just can't, or the Jooos won't let them.


----------



## teddyearp (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Their rockets barely make it out of Gaza.



Penelope's lies.  Here's just one:

Israeli child killed by rocket fired from Gaza - BBC News


----------



## Penelope (May 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



That is true.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



No it's not, stop your pathetic lying


----------



## Penelope (May 15, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Their rockets barely make it out of Gaza.
> ...


that is bad that child was killed but the words

Israeli village *along the Gaza border*
mean something.


----------



## teddyearp (May 15, 2015)

Penelope's other lie?  Just about every other thing she posts.

Tourism looked just fine to me when I was there two weeks ago.


----------



## Penelope (May 15, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Penelope's other lie?  Just about every other thing she posts.
> 
> Tourism looked just fine to me when I was there two weeks ago.



I didn't write that article. I just reported it. No pics yet?


----------



## Roudy (May 15, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Penelope's other lie?  Just about every other thing she posts.
> 
> Tourism looked just fine to me when I was there two weeks ago.


Penepoop the asylum escapee didn't bother reading what it posted.  

The article clearly stated that due to general unrest and war in the entire Middle East region, ie ISIS, Syria, Yemen, Iran, Saudi Arabia, Egypt etc. travel for tourism purposes to the region is down.  Israel is definitely doing better than it's neighbors, since it is the most stable, rest assured.

But Penepoop wanted to make it all about the Gaza operation and Israel's ass kicking of Hamas last summer.


----------



## Roudy (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope's other lie?  Just about every other thing she posts.
> ...


You're just mad because he didn't bring you the XXXX Large suicide vest from Hamas as a souvenir that you  asked him for.


----------



## Phoenall (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





how about a link to prove your claims


----------



## Phoenall (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Yes that hamas is targeting children in the villages along the gaza border which is a war crime.   They are also in breach of the UN charter they signed last year, so Israel is within International law to retaliate in kind


----------



## Lipush (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> *'Tourists have stopped coming to Israel' *
> 
> *Despite hopes for a recovery in incoming tourism after Gaza war, the crisis is only getting worse with a 28% drop in tourists' hotel stays in the first quarter of 2015. According to estimates, the industry has already lost hundreds of millions of dollars. *
> 
> ...



Many tourists come, sucks to be you. Israel blooms in the middle of the bloodshed of Arabia.

Sorry to burst your bubble, but AM ISRAEL CHAI.

Again, sucks to be you.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 15, 2015)

Yes, I talked to some people who recently visited Israel, they did not like the way the Israeli security men treated the indiginous people of Palestine, and the tourists were treated not much better than the Palestinians..

And not only tourists do not like Israel, even joung Jews are abandoning Israel. 

Many Jews moved from Israel to Germany, because they like Germany more than the "Jewish state" that was supposed to protect Jews from "Jew-Haters".



> *Israel's fury at the young Jews moving to Berlin for a cheaper life and 'abandoning their homeland for a pudding'*
> 
> Former Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin once derided Israelis who left the country as 'a cascade of wimps.' Commentators have suggested he would be turning over in his grave if he knew about the Olim Le'Berlin group behind the come-to-Berlin campaign, whose name uses the Hebrew word typically reserved for Jews immigrating to Israel - 'aliyah' - in describing its actions.
> 
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Yeah....civilians.

"How dare those Jooose live in Palestine!!!"

Where they've lived since a couple of thousand years before Elijah Muhammad was born.


----------



## Penelope (May 15, 2015)

I have pointed out time and again to you how they took off in 500 bc and most never returned till the 1900's. they didn't want to  live there, and now they do.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 15, 2015)

Stopped?

Really?

Wife just booked a trip to Israel and Jordan for this fall.  First two she chose were already booked full and the one she took was down to the last few spaces available.

Rage on, anti-Semites!


----------



## Hossfly (May 15, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Yes, I talked to some people who recently visited Israel, they did not like the way the Israeli security men treated the indiginous people of Palestine, and the tourists were treated not much better than the Palestinians..
> 
> And not only tourists do not like Israel, even joung Jews are abandoning Israel.
> 
> ...



I would think, Art, that Teddy is more qualified than you who is claiming to speak to tourists.  He was just recently over there and didn't get the same impression that your supposedly "tourists" claimed.  Yes, people are moving from different countries.  Look at the mass of Muslim people who are moving from Muslim countries into Europe, America, Canada, etc. and they are bringing their anti-Semitism with them which probably heartens people like you.


----------



## toastman (May 15, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Yes, I talked to some people who recently visited Israel, they did not like the way the Israeli security men treated the indiginous people of Palestine, and the tourists were treated not much better than the Palestinians..
> 
> And not only tourists do not like Israel, even joung Jews are abandoning Israel.
> 
> ...



The Jewish population has been increasing in Israel, not decreasing.


----------



## montelatici (May 15, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



The Jews were living in Europe and went to Palestine to evict the Christians as well as the Muslims.  The Palestinians were living in Palestine since at least the time of Christ, whatever religion they practiced you dummy.


----------



## montelatici (May 15, 2015)

toastman said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I talked to some people who recently visited Israel, they did not like the way the Israeli security men treated the indiginous people of Palestine, and the tourists were treated not much better than the Palestinians..
> ...



The non-Jewish population of Israel is growing more than the Jewish population. The non-Jewish population in all the lands controlled by Israel is growing at an even greater rate.


----------



## toastman (May 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


The non Jewish population in Israel proper is 25%. Nowhere near the Jewish population


----------



## montelatici (May 15, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



But the non-Jewish population of Israel proper is growing 50% faster than the Jewish population and the non-Jewish population in the lands controlled by Israel is growing at even a greater rate, notwithstanding the movement of Jewish settlers into the occupied territories.


----------



## SAYIT (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> *'Tourists have stopped coming to Israel' *
> Despite hopes for a recovery in incoming tourism after Gaza war, the crisis is only getting worse with a 28% drop in tourists' hotel stays in the first quarter of 2015. According to estimates, the industry has already lost hundreds of millions of dollars.
> Blame it on Lebanon and what is happening with Syria, Hamas, Yemen, the Islamic state. It's not easy."
> Well Israel loves to blame everyone else...



Or maybe you just have waaay too much hate for one human. Evidently the tourists are avoiding the Mideast:
"Tourism accounted for more than 11 percent of Egypt’s GDP and for one out of every eight jobs, according to official figures. But by 2013, revenues had dropped from $12.5 billion in 2010 to $5.8 billion; visitor numbers fell from 14.7 million to 9.5 million over the same period. Tourism Minister Hisham Zaazou described last year as the worst in modern history."

In Photos Visiting Egypt s Deserted Tourist Traps VICE News


----------



## toastman (May 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



That is the growth rate now. But it could change in 15-20 years/


----------



## montelatici (May 15, 2015)

Maybe, but as of now and the near future, Israel controls more non-Jews than Jews.  You can't hold down a majority for the long term.


----------



## toastman (May 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Maybe, but as of now and the near future, Israel controls more non-Jews than Jews.  You can't hold down a majority for the long term.


No they don't. There are 2.7 Million Palestinians in the West bank and 2 Million non Jews in Israel. Compare that to 6 Million Jews in Israel.


----------



## Roudy (May 15, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Yes, I talked to some people who recently visited Israel, they did not like the way the Israeli security men treated the indiginous people of Palestine, and the tourists were treated not much better than the Palestinians..
> 
> And not only tourists do not like Israel, even joung Jews are abandoning Israel.
> 
> ...



Pile of dung.


----------



## Roudy (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> I have pointed out time and again to you how they took off in 500 bc and most never returned till the 1900's. they didn't want to  live there, and now they do.


That's totally false and you have zero credibility.


----------



## Roudy (May 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Maybe, but as of now and the near future, Israel controls more non-Jews than Jews.  You can't hold down a majority for the long term.


Keep jerking yourself off to that.


----------



## Roudy (May 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Hogwash galore. It's the Jews that have maintained a presence kept coming back for the last 2000 years.  That's because the land will never be holier to any faith than it is to Jews. But listening to neo Nazi assholes like Monte, they always try to lie about the Jewish presence in the land throughout the millennia.


----------



## eots (May 15, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Easy fix:
> 
> "Vacation in Israel this Summer, our beaches are the prettiest in the mifddle east."
> 
> ...





Delta4Embassy said:


> Easy fix:
> 
> "Vacation in Israel this Summer, our beaches are the prettiest in the mifddle east."
> 
> ...



I want a hairy little jewish princess
With a brand new nose, who knows where it goes
I want a steamy little jewish princess
With over-worked gums, who squeaks when she cums
I don't want no troll
I just want a yemenite hole



I want a darling little jewish princess
Who don't shit about cooking and is arrogant looking
A vicious little jewish princess
To specifically happen with a pee-pee that's snappin'
All up inside
I just want a princess to ride



Read more: Frank Zappa - Jewish Princess Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## SAYIT (May 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Maybe, but as of now and the near future, Israel controls more non-Jews than Jews.  You can't hold down a majority for the long term.



Really? Where is your concern for Jordan's Palestinian majority? As the indigenous people they seem unable to find justice there.


----------



## SAYIT (May 16, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe, but as of now and the near future, Israel controls more non-Jews than Jews.  You can't hold down a majority for the long term.
> ...


 
The Palestinian Authority governs the Palestinians on the W.B.


----------



## Phoenall (May 16, 2015)

Penelope said:


> I have pointed out time and again to you how they took off in 500 bc and most never returned till the 1900's. they didn't want to  live there, and now they do.







 So you say that some stayed, then some others returned. Just the same as today with the worlds Jewish population shared equally between Israel and the rest of the world.  A bit like European Christians then with half of them in America ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## eots (May 16, 2015)

Fun for the whole family


----------



## Phoenall (May 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





 Yet the majority of the Jews that migrated to Palestine came from arab muslim nations, so should they go back to Europe or should they stay in Israel. Then how about all the Jordanians, Egyptians and Syrians in Palestine should they return as well. A hint for you is that every arab muslim in the west bank was a Jordanian not that long ago.

 Now for the facts since the Romans renamed the land Palestine the only Palestinians so called where the Jews. When islam was invented the muslims took the name Palestinian and turned it into a swear word meaning Jew. So are the arab muslims still Jews as they like to call themselves palestinians or are arab muslims who cant make their minds up what they are


----------



## eots (May 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


This has what to do with tourism ?


----------



## Indofred (May 16, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Easy fix:
> 
> "Vacation in Israel this Summer, our beaches are the prettiest in the mifddle east."
> 
> ...



Yes, and your whores are really cheap to hire.

In fact the real reason for drops in tourist number is easy, they've realised you're a set of fucking murdering bastards.


----------



## eots (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Phoenall (May 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...






 Is that so, then you might be able to explain this table


Births, by mother[48]
*Year* *Jewish* *Muslim* *Christian* *Druze* *Total* *    % Jewish* * % Muslim*
1996 83,710  30,802      2,678   2,682   121,333    69.0% 25.4%
2000 91,936  35,740      2,789   2,708   136,390    67.4% 26.2%
2005 100,657  34,217    2,487   2,533   143,913    69.9% 23.8%
2006 104,513  34,337    2,500   2,601   148,170    70.5% 23.2%
2007 107,986  34,572    2,521   2,510   151,679    71.2% 22.8%
2008 112,803  34,860    2,511   2,534   156,923    71.9% 22.2%
2009 116,599  35,253    2,514   2,517   161,042    72.4% 21.9%
2010 120,673  36,221    2,511   2,535   166,255    72.6% 21.8%
2011 121,520  35,247    2,596   2,469   166,296    73.1% 21.2%
2012 125,409  36,041    2,610   2,371   170,940    73.4% 21.1%
2013 126,999  34,927    2,602   2,350   171,444    74.1% 20.4%
2014 130,774  35,976    2,824   2,366   176,482    74.1% 20.4%


 Right up until last year the Jews were increasing in numbers more than the arab muslims . If you look at the figures you will see that the arab muslims are decreasing in numbers year on year.


----------



## Phoenall (May 16, 2015)

Then why is it decreasing year on year fred the squealer, as the demographics of Israel shows.


----------



## Phoenall (May 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 The problem is the Jews all have valid land deeds granted by the Ottomans and/or the Mandate for the land they are settling on. The arab muslims have nothing but a declaration of independence worth less than the paper it was written on.


----------



## Phoenall (May 16, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Easy fix:
> ...






 So why have the numbers for all of the M.E. dropped even more than those of Israel then. Could it be that the tourists know that really it is the arab muslims that are murdering bastards and follow the death rape cult of islam


----------



## eots (May 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Or maybe its a case of same shit different pile..


----------



## Phoenall (May 16, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...







 Hardly as the drop in numbers has been on going since the M.B. gained power.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2015)

Penelope said:


> *'Tourists have stopped coming to Israel' *
> 
> *Despite hopes for a recovery in incoming tourism after Gaza war, the crisis is only getting worse with a 28% drop in tourists' hotel stays in the first quarter of 2015. According to estimates, the industry has already lost hundreds of millions of dollars. *
> 
> ...



  I gotta ask. Who actually vacations in Israel other than Jewish people?
 I mean it would be pretty cool to see the Birth place of Christ and see some of the ancient ruins but as far as a vacation destination?
    I'd rather eat my way across Italy.


----------



## SAYIT (May 16, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Indeed the difference in the population growth rates has been narrowing for decades. Monte's "demographic bomb" is now a firecracker.


----------



## SAYIT (May 16, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I gotta ask. Who actually vacations in Israel other than Jewish people?
> I mean it would be pretty cool to see the Birth place of Christ and see some of the ancient ruins but as far as a vacation destination?
> I'd rather eat my way across Italy.



Yeah, I get that but there are still far more Christian tourists in Israel than Jewish ones and Israeli food is remarkably good and mainly domestic product.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta ask. Who actually vacations in Israel other than Jewish people?
> ...



    Yeah I could see that.
 Not sure I'd want to hang out at some cafe in Israel though.
     I hear it can be hazardous to your health,and we aint talking listeria.


----------



## SAYIT (May 16, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Yes, and your whores are really cheap to hire.
> In fact the real reason for drops in tourist number is easy, they've realised you're a set of fucking murdering bastards.



Most of the whores in Israel are - drum roll, please - Arabs, and do you also credit the drop in tourists in Egypt and Lebanon to the fact that Egyptians and Lebanese are "fucking murdering bastards" or do you reserve your mindless hate for the Joooos?


----------



## SAYIT (May 16, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



There are other things to do than hang out in the cafes and Israel is far safer than virtually any large or even midsized American city. The answer to your question remains that many people other than Jews vacation in Israel.


----------



## Penelope (May 16, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, and your whores are really cheap to hire.
> ...



Right, the white slave trade there is well known, the Soviets Jews in charge of that.


----------



## toastman (May 16, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *'Tourists have stopped coming to Israel' *
> ...


Many people.


----------



## SAYIT (May 16, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Whatever the "Soviet Jews" may be, they pale in comparison to your Muslim brethren:

Iraqi women trafficked into sexual slavery - rights group Reuters

LONDON (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - Up to 10,000 women and girls in Iraq have been abducted or trafficked for sexual slavery, prostitution or ransom, rights groups said on Wednesday, as they called for the Iraqi government to crack down on crimes against women...

Some women have been so traumatized that they have committed suicide, according to a report by Minority Rights Group International and the Ceasefire Centre for Civilian Rights.

The authors say trafficking in Iraq has "mushroomed" in recent years and that the militant Sunni group Islamic State (ISIS) has become a major actor in the buying and selling of girls.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



    I've never had a bomb go off in my city. Nor do I frequent the fourth ward in Houston.
  And the fact is terrorist target tourist spots in Israel.
Like I said,I wouldnt mind seeing the place but there are far better options out there.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2015)

toastman said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



  I guess those looking for a religious holiday would be more inclined to visit Israel than those looking for food,atmosphere and a safe place to vacation.
     Personally I can find better places.
  Not knocking it,it just isnt my cup of tea.


----------



## toastman (May 16, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You can find great food, atmosphere and a safe place while vacationing in Israel. I've been there 12 times .


----------



## Art__Allm (May 16, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Look at the mass of Muslim people who are moving from Muslim countries into Europe, America, Canada, etc. and they are bringing their anti-Semitism with them which probably heartens people like you.



Many Muslims are Semites, Islam ist a Semitic religion.

I think that the term "Anti-Semitism" is idiotic in this context.

Yes, many Muslims are Anti-Jewish or Anti-Zionist, but that is the reaction of Muslims to the Muslim-Hate and Arab-Hate (speak Semite-Hate) of Zionists.

BTW, guess who supports the mass migration of Muslims and other Non-Europeans to European countries?

This clip may give you a clue:


----------



## Penelope (May 16, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the mass of Muslim people who are moving from Muslim countries into Europe, America, Canada, etc. and they are bringing their anti-Semitism with them which probably heartens people like you.
> ...



Jews will be resented because of our leading role. Jews will be at the center of it.  Heaven help us, but its too late I fear.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 16, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Jews will be resented because of our leading role. Jews will be at the center of it.  Heaven help us, but its too late I fear.



Why do Jews, like the women in this clip, who is a citizen of Israel, not bother about their own state, speak Israel?

Why do they not promote multiculturalism for Israel?
And why do they not let the non-Jews decide for themselves what is good for them?

Why can Israel survive as a "Jewish state", but any western state must be blessed with "Multiculturalism"?


----------



## Penelope (May 16, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...






Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Jews will be resented because of our leading role. Jews will be at the center of it.  Heaven help us, but its too late I fear.
> ...



All good questions, because they want to weaken all the countries to control them better, and have us peons kill each other off?


----------



## Art__Allm (May 16, 2015)

Penelope said:


> All good questions, because they want to weaken all the countries to control them better, and have us peons kill each other off?



But how can a tiny minority manipulate huge numbers of people into a collective suicide?

This can only be possible because large numbers of people are lazy idiots who believe the official information outlets and are too stupid to do their own research, using Internet.

And there must be a lot of corrupt people in the elites of Western counters, who know what is really happening, but these representatives or officials do not care about their own people and countries, they do not have any morals and only care about their own well-being.


----------



## Kondor3 (May 16, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Easy fix:
> 
> "Vacation in Israel this Summer, our beaches are the prettiest in the mifddle east."
> 
> ...


Dayum, but ya gotta respect sumfin' like dat...


----------



## Penelope (May 16, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > All good questions, because they want to weaken all the countries to control them better, and have us peons kill each other off?
> ...



Yes of course your right, esp when they control the media and buy the politicians. I really believe those in top official places do know and well they love the perks allotted them.  I think most just read the headlines and watch the nightly news and call it good. I really just can't understand it.


----------



## toastman (May 16, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the mass of Muslim people who are moving from Muslim countries into Europe, America, Canada, etc. and they are bringing their anti-Semitism with them which probably heartens people like you.
> ...



"Yes, many Muslims are Anti-Jewish or Anti-Zionist, but that is the reaction of Muslims to the Muslim-Hate and Arab-Hate (speak Semite-Hate) of Zionists."

So according to you, Muslims hate Jews/Israelis because some Jews/Israelis hate Muslims.

:Let me use your logic.

Well Jews hate Muslims but that is a reaction of Jew/Israel hatred.

See what I mean? Your logic is...well...it's not logic, it's stupidity.


----------



## toastman (May 16, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the mass of Muslim people who are moving from Muslim countries into Europe, America, Canada, etc. and they are bringing their anti-Semitism with them which probably heartens people like you.
> ...



Because Israel is a TINY piece of land, and allowing as many Muslims as possible (or others) to come, it won;t be a Jewish State anymore..As a matter of fact, it won't be Israel any more, and it is the only Jewish country in the world. But if you go to Israel, you will meet many non Jews. 25% of the population is not Jewish. Why is it a problem for them to have a Jewish majority country? Geez, people will complain about everything they can concerning Israel.

As for the woman in the clip, just because she promotes a multicultural Europe, doesn't mean she doesn't promote the same thing for Israel..

You have this image of Israel in your mind, and it's extremely flawed. watch this.


----------



## eots (May 16, 2015)

toastman said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...





Kondor3 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Easy fix:
> ...


----------



## toastman (May 16, 2015)

eots said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (May 16, 2015)

toastman said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Did anyone ever say that the NeoNazis were intelligent and logical people?  One thing we are learning from these forums, especially from people like Penelope and Art, is that anti-Semitism is still alive and well no matter which country it is.  I am beginning to wonder if Art belonged to the Hitler Youth and Penelope was one of those marching in Skokie.


----------



## member (May 16, 2015)

Penelope said:


> *'Tourists have stopped coming to Israel' *
> 
> *Despite hopes for a recovery in incoming tourism after Gaza war, the crisis is only getting worse with a 28% drop in tourists' hotel stays in the first quarter of 2015. According to estimates, the industry has already lost hundreds of millions of dollars. *
> 
> ...



*"Tourists have stopped coming to Israel"
*





oh yeah,  that's right -- you musta saw the same news story ....the new cool places to go 'sight seeing' is: yemen, syria, libya, the gaza strip....afghanistan...........pakistan, iran, iraq, north korea, the ukraine, RUSSIA....







yeah.






















































*"Well Israel loves to blame everyone else. Take away the Christian Evans and  all you will have is the Gay parade , Israel is a not a place vacationers want to go, its not really the "holy land" and never was."*





_

 g.t.f.o.h.y.s.b. !



_


----------



## HenryBHough (May 16, 2015)

Who besides Jews visit Israel?

From experience - not conjecture.  Two primary groups on non-Jews.  First, Christians with strong interest in the historic aspects. Second, people of all religions and many of NO religion interested in archaeology and, therefore, again the history.  For some it's religious archaeology but for many others religion is of little interest or importance.  Some organized tours - yes, fewer than formerly - include side trips to Petra (Jordan).  There ARE risks but those of a certain age largely figure it's one of the last items on their bucket list so if they're killed while visiting then so be it.  The side trips have fallen in price and a lot of the hotels and restaurants at and near Petra have closed, throwing thousands out of work.  Congratulations, ISIS - way to make recruits!

Strong interest across all the interest groups is a side trip to Masada.  Always a good story but made very popular by a long series of movies and made-for-TV specials in recent months.

Some of the present run of tourists seem hell-bent on seeing all those things before ISIS bulldozes them.


----------



## toastman (May 16, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Who besides Jews visit Israel?
> 
> From experience - not conjecture.  Two primary groups on non-Jews.  First, Christians with strong interest in the historic aspects. Second, people of all religions and many of NO religion interested in archaeology and, therefore, again the history.  For some it's religious archaeology but for many others religion is of little interest or importance.  Some organized tours - yes, fewer than formerly - include side trips to Petra (Jordan).  There ARE risks but those of a certain age largely figure it's one of the last items on their bucket list so if they're killed while visiting then so be it.  The side trips have fallen in price and a lot of the hotels and restaurants at and near Petra have closed, throwing thousands out of work.  Congratulations, ISIS - way to make recruits!
> 
> ...



They will never reach Israel. They are however just outside Palmyra:

Isis reaches gates of ancient Syrian city Palmyra stoking fears of destruction World news The Guardian


----------



## eots (May 17, 2015)

member said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *'Tourists have stopped coming to Israel' *
> ...



__


----------



## theliq (May 17, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Their rockets barely make it out of Gaza.
> ...


Yawn......Sassy No Way,Irish probably..Las HoHo


----------



## eots (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Art__Allm (May 17, 2015)

toastman said:


> So according to you, Muslims hate Jews/Israelis because some Jews/Israelis hate Muslims.



Some Muslims hate Some Jews/Israelis, because Zionist hate Muslims.

Is this not natural and predictable?
Would you love somebody who expelled you from your home?



> Why should the Arabs make peace? If I was an Arab leader I would never make terms with Israel.* That is natural: *we have taken their country. Sure God promised it to us, but what does that matter to them? Our God is not theirs.
> 
> David Ben-Gurion - Wikiquote


----------



## Art__Allm (May 17, 2015)

toastman said:


> As for the woman in the clip, just because she promotes a multicultural Europe, doesn't mean she doesn't promote the same thing for Israel..



Can you prove that this Israeli women  and her Israeli colleagues are promoting multiculturalism in Israel?


----------



## Art__Allm (May 17, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Did anyone ever say that the NeoNazis were intelligent and logical people? One thing we are learning from these forums, especially from people like Penelope and Art, is that anti-Semitism is still alive and well no matter which country it is. I am beginning to wonder if Art belonged to the Hitler Youth and Penelope was one of those marching in Skokie.




You are attacking your opponents, but not their arguments.

Do you really believe that childish name calling (Neo-Nazis, Anti-Semites, Hitler-Youth) are valid arguments?
Grown-up people do not use these tactics, calling the opponents "bad guys", instead of proving that their arguments are wrong.

Even the supposed "bad guys" can have valid arguments. So calling your opponents "bad guys" does not prove that their arguments are wrong. 

I never attack my opponents, even if I believe that they are the scum of the earth, which is only my personal opinion, and a personal opinion cannot disprove any arguments.

I attack the arguments of my opponents, not the opponents themselves.

Can you get my drift?


----------



## Art__Allm (May 17, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Who besides Jews visit Israel?
> 
> From experience - not conjecture.  Two primary groups on non-Jews.  First, Christians with strong interest in the historic aspects. Second, people of all religions and many of NO religion interested in archaeology and, therefore, again the history.  For some it's religious archaeology but for many others religion is of little interest or importance.  Some organized tours - yes, fewer than formerly - include side trips to Petra (Jordan).  There ARE risks but those of a certain age largely figure it's one of the last items on their bucket list so if they're killed while visiting then so be it.  The side trips have fallen in price and a lot of the hotels and restaurants at and near Petra have closed, throwing thousands out of work.  Congratulations, ISIS - way to make recruits!
> 
> ...



Yes, the people who visit Israel are not usual tourists that love the "Jewish State", that are people who are either religious people, or people who are interested in the history of Palestine.

BTW, many people who today visit Istanbul are interested in the history of the Byzantine Empire or ancient Greece, not in the history of the Ottoman Empire.

And yes, Israel is one of the least poplar states, according to polls, despite the relentless propaganda in the Zionist controlled media.

And guess what? Germany, is one of the most loved states, despite the anti-German propaganda in the Zionist controlled media. Playing the old "Nazi/Anti-Semites/Hitler/Holocaust-Card" does not have any effect on the world opinion.



> *BBC poll: Israel among world's least popular nations*
> *The annual BBC World Service poll finds Germany most popular; only countries less popular than Israel are North Korea, Pakistan and Iran.*
> 
> *BBC poll Israel among world s least popular nations - World - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News*



As we see, in the age of Internet the Zionist controlled mass media becomes less and less effective.


----------



## Phoenall (May 17, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the mass of Muslim people who are moving from Muslim countries into Europe, America, Canada, etc. and they are bringing their anti-Semitism with them which probably heartens people like you.
> ...








 Look up the term anti-semitic and see that you are being RACIST in your choice of words.


----------



## Phoenall (May 17, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...







 Jews have always been resented because they achieve more than anyone else, and it is all down to their hard work and education. All it is in reality is jealousy and envy because people believe that they should have the same chances to rise to the top. If you want to be a top Banker then you have to start at the bottom and prove yourself. Heaven help us if you get your way and execute all the Jews, the world would face economic collapse and WW3 within days.


----------



## Phoenall (May 17, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Jews will be resented because of our leading role. Jews will be at the center of it.  Heaven help us, but its too late I fear.
> ...







 How about a link from more than just one person to prove your claims ?

 Why can any muslim nation be given the title Islamic state/nation/republic of ************ and not be demonized by you because they are turning against multiculturalism. The least multicultural nations are those that are Islamic, and they have the harshest laws against non muslims.


----------



## Phoenall (May 17, 2015)

Penelope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...







 So do explain how 6 million Jews can control all these nations, do they have a machine that send clones backwards and forwards in time so they can be in 2000 places and times at once.


----------



## Phoenall (May 17, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > All good questions, because they want to weaken all the countries to control them better, and have us peons kill each other off?
> ...







 And the same internet shows ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATERS like you trying to restart the final solution and mass murder all the Jews. Time to round up the racist Nazi jew haters and put them all in prison


----------



## Phoenall (May 17, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone ever say that the NeoNazis were intelligent and logical people? One thing we are learning from these forums, especially from people like Penelope and Art, is that anti-Semitism is still alive and well no matter which country it is. I am beginning to wonder if Art belonged to the Hitler Youth and Penelope was one of those marching in Skokie.
> ...







 Then why do you use just these tactics against the Jews


----------



## eots (May 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


----------



## eots (May 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (May 17, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Who besides Jews visit Israel?
> ...







 As we also see you use the anti Jew, white supremacist sites to garner false biased and racist information to attack the Jews. This poll has been shown to only have two questions, and both were heavily worded against Israel. The BBC was forced into denouncing the poll as biased and racist with the result that it removed the link from its website and withdrew the findings. It is now only found on Nazi sites and is used by moronic Jew haters as if it was recent earth shattering news


----------



## eots (May 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


----------



## Art__Allm (May 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Look up the term anti-semitic....



"Anti" means against.
"Semitic" means Semitic.

It is enough to know what the term "Racists" means, and "Anti-Racists" are people who are against racists.

So who are racists?

For example this prominent Israeli Rabbi, who was called "our great teacher" by many Israeli leaders, and who believed that non-Jews were created to serve the Jews, like a donkey was created to serve his master.



> In an October 2010 sermon, Yosef stated that "The sole purpose of non-Jews is to serve Jews". He said that Gentiles served a divine purpose: "Why are Gentiles needed? They will work, they will plow, they will reap. We will sit like an effendi and eat. That is why Gentiles were created."[72]
> 
> Ovadia Yosef - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



I am an Anti-Racist, speak an Anti-Zionist.



> *United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379*, adopted on November 10, 1975 by a vote of 72 to 35 (with 32 abstentions), "determine[d] that* Zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination". *
> 
> United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3379 - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Art__Allm (May 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Jews have always been resented because they achieve more than anyone else, and it is all down to their hard work and education.



So if somebody in a town is resented by the rest, then it is always the fault of those "others"?

BTW, Jews were one of the most backward minority in Europe and Russia, they rejected the European education, they only accepted their Jewish religious education, speak they were very backward people even 150 years ago.



> *Liberation from Outside*
> In the last 150 years, the term 'Jew' has therefore acquired a dual meaning, to the great confusion of some well-meaning people, particularly in the English-speaking countries, who imagine that the Jews they meet socially are 'representative' of Jews 'in general'. In the countries of east Europe as well as in the Arab world, *the Jews were liberated from the tyranny of their own religion and of their own communities by outside forces, too late and in circumstances too unfavorable for genuine internalized social change.*
> 
> ...
> ...



As we see, Jews were literally forced to education, and that process was resented by the leaders of the Jewish community.


Some Jewish women do not accept the idea that all Jews were always very hard working people and that they were resented because of their hard work or education.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> So do explain how 6 million Jews can control all these nations....



The mankind was always controlled by some minorites, the numbers do not matter.

In the Middle Ages a king with a small amount of warriors could control huge nations. About 0,1% of the population of a kingdom could control 99,9% of the population of a kigdom, who were unarmed peasants.

It is similar in any dictatorship where about 1% of the population (the dictator and his armed forces and secret services) can control the entire country.

In a "democracy" you have to fool the population into the submission.

How can you achieve that?


Well, that is achieved via the control of the banks, the media and the corruption of the polititians.

In the USA the corruption is de facto a legal process in the election compains.

So no, you do not need millions to control the world, the world is controlled by a couploe of thousands of people who feel like a single tribe.

Like one of the prominent leaders of this tribe once said:

*"Give me control of a nation's money and I care not who makes it's laws" *
— Mayer Amschel Bauer Rothschild---.

Why did the Christians not control the money in their nations?
Because Christianity forbids usuary, and the hypocrits, who were Christian leaders, believed, that if Jews do the "dirty job" (speak do the money business), then they will profit from that in this life, and avoid the hell after their death.

That is why Christian nations lost the game after they lost the control of their money.

That process began during the Napoleonic Wars:



> The Rothschilds already possessed a significant fortune before the start of the Napoleonic Wars (1803–1815), and the family had gained preeminence in the bullion trade by this time.[18] From London in 1813 to 1815, Nathan Mayer Rothschild was instrumental in almost single-handedly financing the British war effort, organising the shipment of bullion to the Duke of Wellington's armies across Europe, as well as arranging the payment of British financial subsidies to their continental allies. In 1815 alone, the Rothschilds provided £9.8 million (in 1815 currency, about £566 million, €717 million or US$869 million today, when using the retail price index, and £6.58 billion, €8,34 billion or US$10.1 billion when using average earnings) in subsidy loans to Britain's continental allies.[19]
> ...
> *The brothers helped coordinate Rothschild activities across the continent, and the family developed a network of agents, shippers and couriers to transport gold across war-torn Europe. The family network was also to provide Nathan Rothschild time and again with political and financial information ahead of his peers, giving him an advantage in the markets and rendering the house of Rothschild still more invaluable to the British government.
> 
> ...



And after you got the control of the money system of a Christian country, the rest is just a cake walk. After that you can easily buy the media, the politicians, the education system, and eventually the legal system.

After that you just transform via migration a Christian country into a "multicultural" country, and the process is finished.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> As we also see you use the anti Jew, white supremacist sites to garner false biased and racist information to attack the Jews.




Is BBC really a Jew-Hating site?

Last time I checked BBC was controlled by Jews.

BBC - Danny Cohen Director TV - Inside the BBC

Danny Cohen does not sound Irish to me.


----------



## Phoenall (May 17, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Look up the term anti-semitic....
> ...







 And yet another linkl from the Nazi sites, so why don't you put the second resolution up as well that declared that one RACIST and anti semitic and annulled the first rsolution


----------



## Art__Allm (May 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> The BBC was forced into denouncing the poll as biased and racist with the result that it removed the link from its website...



Well, BBC was forced to denounce their own poll.

Wow!

What does that prove?
Who controls the BBC?

And how does that disprove the validity of this poll?

Even Jewish media that is written for Jews (like Ynet) admits that this poll was representative!!!




> *BBC Poll: Israel's global image plummets*
> 
> 
> *Israel ranks among states perceived to have most negative influence on world, according to BBC poll; only Iran, Pakistan do worse, Israel's image hits nadir in Europe*
> ...







Israel is ranked third among nations perceived as having a negative influence on the world, the BBC's annual poll shows, indicating further decline in the Jewish state's global image.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> And yet another linkl from the Nazi sites...



What "Nazi-Sites" are you talking about?

I was quoting only "kosher" sites, like Wikipedia or BBC, and these sites are controlled by the same people who control the Federal Reserve and the global banking system.



But you cannot hide the truth any more, even if you control the media.


----------



## Phoenall (May 17, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > As we also see you use the anti Jew, white supremacist sites to garner false biased and racist information to attack the Jews.
> ...







 Look up the BBC on the internet and see who owns it, then look at the many instances of anti Jewish bias it has been found guilty of.


----------



## Phoenall (May 17, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The BBC was forced into denouncing the poll as biased and racist with the result that it removed the link from its website...
> ...








 A poll with two heavily loaded questions, for which the BBC was censured by its owners and warned they faced seeing heads roll at the top. They instituted a private enquiry and were so ashamed of the results they destroyed them. Then they held another watered down version that showed the BBC was systematically ANTI JEWISH and many heads of department were replaced because of their bias. The Poll was never held again and the BBC lost part of its funding because of it.


----------



## Phoenall (May 17, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And yet another linkl from the Nazi sites...
> ...







 Wiki is far from being unbiased as anyone an alter or edit any piece on there, the BBC are far from being unbiased as they were controlled by right wing extremists for a long time.

 Want to try again


----------



## toastman (May 17, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > As for the woman in the clip, just because she promotes a multicultural Europe, doesn't mean she doesn't promote the same thing for Israel..
> ...



Uhhhh, you made the claim that she doesn't promote it in Israel, you back it up..


----------



## toastman (May 17, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Who besides Jews visit Israel?
> ...



"And guess what? Germany, is one of the most loved states, despite the anti-German propaganda in the Zionist controlled media. Playing the old "Nazi/Anti-Semites/Hitler/Holocaust-Card" does not have any effect on the world opinion."

Where do you come up with these lies? Only in your demented head does this occur. Zionist controlled media , where have I heard that before !

"Yes, the people who visit Israel are not usual tourists that love the "Jewish State", that are people who are either religious people, or people who are interested in the history of Palestine."

And, you know this how ? Have you even been to Israel ? No, you haven't.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Wiki is far from being unbiased as anyone an alter or edit any piece on there, the BBC are far from being unbiased as they were controlled by right wing extremists for a long time.



So any site, that does not 101% support the Zionist agenda, is a "Nazi-Site"?


----------



## Phoenall (May 17, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Wiki is far from being unbiased as anyone an alter or edit any piece on there, the BBC are far from being unbiased as they were controlled by right wing extremists for a long time.
> ...






 No any site that uses Nazi propaganda is a Nazi site, this also applies to those that spout Nazi rhetoric and lies.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> No any site that uses Nazi propaganda is a Nazi site, this also applies to those that spout Nazi rhetoric and lies.



So in your Newspeak anybody who exposes the racism of Zionists is a "Nazi"?

Are you not overusing the word "Nazis"?


----------



## member (May 17, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Who besides Jews visit Israel?
> 
> From experience - not conjecture.  Two primary groups on non-Jews.  First, Christians with strong interest in the historic aspects. Second, people of all religions and many of NO religion interested in archaeology and, therefore, again the history.  For some it's religious archaeology but for many others religion is of little interest or importance.  Some organized tours - yes, fewer than formerly - include side trips to Petra (Jordan).  There ARE risks but those of a certain age largely figure it's one of the last items on their bucket list so if they're killed while visiting then so be it.  The side trips have fallen in price and a lot of the hotels and restaurants at and near Petra have closed, throwing thousands out of work.  Congratulations, ISIS - way to make recruits!
> 
> ...



*"Who besides Jews visit Israel."*

there isn't a week that goes by that i see ads in the local paper, church bulletin, The Tablet, for pilgrimages to israel...+ Other tourists around the world, Documentary people...like you said, archeologists. _they're on the map_.  sadly, (not surprising), there's a whole bunch of countries around them that don't have a thriving tourism business....who wants to "_*go there*_" attitude--and we all know why. 

*
“Some of the present run of tourists seem hell-bent on seeing all those things before ISIS bulldozes them*.”


Is this what you…forsee ? that eventually, evil icehole terrorists will ….. 

 gain access and run amuck.  It’s true though, besides the evil they do towards ‘human beings’ --  them taking sledgehammers and smashing to pieces ancient artifacts—_a.f.a.i.c_., It’s not…’human’ – it’s barbaric. they're-dead behind the eyes.

We pray that—there’s a change of heart (living this terrorist life, maybe a few will come to their senses and snap out of it) -- on the other hand, there are some (a lot) that, there is no change/reasoning....

so to those that (_will_) do actual killings and smashings…



. . .I hope they all die.


----------



## member (May 17, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The BBC was forced into denouncing the poll as biased and racist with the result that it removed the link from its website...
> ...



*"Who controls the BBC?"*

the Queen right ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 17, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No any site that uses Nazi propaganda is a Nazi site, this also applies to those that spout Nazi rhetoric and lies.
> ...






 Wrong again, whats wrong cant you understand English. Any site that promotes Nazi propaganda and LIES is a Nazi site. Like the sources for your current round on links are Nazi sites. In a nutshell any site that promotes Jew hatred, anti Semitism, anti Israeli and anti Zionist lies is a Nazi site. A dead give away is to link to the BBC poll that was shown to be biased and was withdrawn by the BBC because of pressure brought to bear by anti racist groups. If a site constantly uses the terms Zionist or Israeli when they mean Jew is trying to hide its racism and Nazism behind these words. Something the Germans did in the 1930's and 1940's.


----------



## Phoenall (May 17, 2015)

member said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 Her Government on behalf of the people, the same people that pay a licence fee to allow the BBC to operate and broadcast allegedly unbiased news reports.


----------



## eots (May 17, 2015)

member said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Who besides Jews visit Israel?
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (May 17, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone ever say that the NeoNazis were intelligent and logical people? One thing we are learning from these forums, especially from people like Penelope and Art, is that anti-Semitism is still alive and well no matter which country it is. I am beginning to wonder if Art belonged to the Hitler Youth and Penelope was one of those marching in Skokie.
> ...


Can't get anything when you are talking down to people like a pompous asshole.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Any site that promotes Nazi propaganda and LIES is a Nazi site. Like the sources for your current round on links are Nazi sites.



So according to your logic BBC and Wikipedia are "Nazi Sites", because I have quoted these sites.

Thank you.


----------



## Phoenall (May 17, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Any site that promotes Nazi propaganda and LIES is a Nazi site. Like the sources for your current round on links are Nazi sites.
> ...





 Try again as you linked to two known Nazi sites to link to the BBC and Wiki.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Try again as you linked to two known Nazi sites to link to the BBC and Wiki.



Everybody can check the sites I have linked to, and it is obvious that you do not have any valid counterarguments.

You are playing the old and weary "Nazi-Card", which is a pseudo-argument.


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Try again as you linked to two known Nazi sites to link to the BBC and Wiki.
> ...





No wrong again I am pointing out that the source you use for your links are Nazi white supremacist  sites, much loved by conspiracy theorists, islamoinazis and extremists.  Even when the links have no substantiate reports you still run with them.


----------



## Linkiloo (May 18, 2015)

Well I was there with my family in the easter holiday and we will go back next year. Loved it. Found the beauty of all religions living side by side to be beautiful.


----------



## Linkiloo (May 18, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *'Tourists have stopped coming to Israel' *
> ...


 Once you've done Europe, you want to see history and the only place in the middle east that a Christian can safelly pray and travel, is Israel.


----------



## Linkiloo (May 18, 2015)

Wow plenty of anti-semitism on this thread. Makes me really want to go to Israel every year and spend my money there. Har har


----------



## Penelope (May 18, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Penelope's other lie?  Just about every other thing she posts.
> 
> Tourism looked just fine to me when I was there two weeks ago.



Really are your the tourist police for Israel, I think the writer of the ynet article knows a bit more.


----------



## teddyearp (Jun 1, 2015)

Sorry I've been a bit absent from this thread.  Art_Allm, your friends are just plain wrong.  The tourists are not being treated poorly at all, not from my take.

And the #99 Jerusalem tour bus was packed.  Here is a shot of the Mt of Olives, though not the greatest, but note all the tour busses lined up there:


----------



## teddyearp (Jun 1, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Stopped?
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



Awesome, enjoy your trip!


----------



## Penelope (Jun 1, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> Wow plenty of anti-semitism on this thread. Makes me really want to go to Israel every year and spend my money there. Har har



Don't fear, if you live in American your sending some of your tax dollar there anyway, not by choice either. They love tourists thought, $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 1, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Sorry I've been a bit absent from this thread.  Art_Allm, your friends are just plain wrong.  The tourists are not being treated poorly at all, not from my take.
> 
> And the #99 Jerusalem tour bus was packed.  Here is a shot of the Mt of Olives, though not the greatest, but note all the tour busses lined up there:



Duh tourist are merely $$$$ to them, of course they love them and treat them kindly. Looks like another settlement place ready for town row apartments.


----------



## teddyearp (Jun 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Duh tourist are merely $$$$ to them, of course they love them and treat them kindly. Looks like another settlement place ready for town row apartments.



You are always good for a laugh because of your infantile reading, comprehension, and grammatical skills; not to mention your blatant bleating repeating of the lies.  My response about how tourists are being treated was directed to another (Art_Allm) who claimed he has talked to several folks who just visited Israel and said that they were all treated poorly.  Or better, that the Palestinians are treated poorly and tourists just a bit better. Complete bullshit.

And the rest of your remark, well that just shows your hate even further.  The Jewish cemetery on the Mt of Olives was already plenty desecrated by the Jordanians in between 1948 and 1967.

If I know where you die and are buried and I am still alive, what I'll do on your grave will NOT pass for flowers, that's for sure!


----------



## montelatici (Jun 1, 2015)

Friendly Jews in Israel welcoming Christian tourists:


----------



## teddyearp (Jun 1, 2015)

Monte, there is obviously something that happened before the filming started.  Are you really that stupid to think we would not see that?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 1, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Monte, there is obviously something that happened before the filming started.  Are you really that stupid to think we would not see that?



Really, what could have happened? A Christian tourist pulled on the maniac's beards. 

How about these nice Jewish boys and girls.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 2, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Friendly Jews in Israel welcoming Christian tourists:







Extremist Jews that have the same POV as you do that number in their tens of hundreds worldwide.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 2, 2015)

montelatici said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Monte, there is obviously something that happened before the filming started.  Are you really that stupid to think we would not see that?
> ...






Extremist Jews that have the same POV as you do that number in their tens of hundreds worldwide.


----------



## teddyearp (Jun 2, 2015)

montelatici said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Monte, there is obviously something that happened before the filming started.  Are you really that stupid to think we would not see that?
> ...



Really Monte?  Man your shit is really getting worthless and weak.  Let me back up.  Orthodox Jews do not really like to have cameras shoved in their faces, so that in itself was part of the problem in your first edited video.  And now, say someone goesup and pulls your beard.  Are you going to say, "Oh thank you so much.  I love that man, please do it again!", or are you going to cuss the person out?

Your second heavily edited video is just that.  Starts with a comedy spoof, then goes to a scene where we miss what the actual provoking incident was.  Then we go back to a couple of comedy spoofs.  So, tell me, American TV has NEVER made any jokes that Jews are the brunt of??????

Come the fuck on. No wonder I don't come here as often as I used to.


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 4, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Orthodox Jews do not really like to have cameras shoved in their faces....




Yes, because they do not want that their hate against Christians is documented. Israel depends on the help of some morons, that call themselves "Christians", and if the hate of orthodox Jews against Christians becomes too obvious, that may be not good for Israel. Because even morons may wake up one day.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 4, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Yeah, right. Truth hurts, doesn't it.  And, by the way, anything anti-Jewish on American TV approaching the anti-Christian display in the video you are remarking on, would be considered antisemitic and would result in punishment for the network that broadcast it.


----------

